# I think I have the weirdest phobia ever.....



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm terriblely scared of mold, like if I see it right now in front of me I'll probably scream and start shaking. I don't even know how I got this phobia...I remember a long time ago my brother chased me with a bowl of old chili so that's probably where I got it from :/

People usually ask me why I'm so scared of it...Mold just looks so ugh! I don't know so unhumanlike and gross. I can't be in the same room when someone is dealing with mold. Like right now my sister is cleaning our fridge and she's talking about how there's mold and shit in there and that's like freaking me the fuck out right now and I'm trying to calm down but that's hard to do!

I'm just worried that sooner or later when I have my own house/apartment that I'll have to clean the mold myself (a.k.a. worst nightmare EVER) then what am I going to do? Any advice would be great by the way...


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Hugs for you.


----------



## Toska (Jan 10, 2010)

Systematic desensitization therapy - try to incorporate some mold into your lifestyle, start with little glimpses of the object of your phobia (humid corners of your house would do the trick) and build up to greater exposure, intentionally leave a piece of bread in a small package for days and glare at it daily saying to yourself "I am gonna beat you you hideous multicellular lifeform" and by the end you'll probably be eating roquefort cheese. 

Man, this post only does your username justice lulz ^_^


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

What.....the fuck.


----------



## mystery500 (May 8, 2010)

Oh, poor pickleless Mariah! What a pickle she's in!!
I wonder if other slimy phallic shaped objects freak her out too.

Now...Prettyodd...your fear of mold is justified! Some forms of mold are actually quite toxic and should not be dealt with except by a professional cleaner. Eg. Stachybotrys Chartarum.

Black Mold Pictures. Pictures of Toxic Black Mold. Stachybotrys, Penecillium, Aspergillus, Pictures of Toxic Black Mold, Mold, Toxic Black Mold, Toxic Mold

I am particularly sensitive/allergic to mold and always know when it is present even when it can't be seen (like behind a wall). 

Anyway, good luck with your moldy situation.

PS. I'm sure you can pick up a small TV from a 2nd hand shop that you could keep in your room and wouldnt have to share with your sister.


----------



## mystery500 (May 8, 2010)

This thread reminds me of the Secret Room!

The Toxic Mold and the Hidden Room:A Homeowner's Nightmare - ABC News

and this one too
Couple Discovers Secret Room In New Home, Secretly Filled With Moldy Garbage - The Consumerist


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow mold phobia isn't that strange I know someone with the same phobia, I hate the way it looks and feels, although I am not afraid of it myself after living in a basement invested with mold for 3 years xD and I have a terrible allergy to it (which is even better reason for me to not have lived down there in the first place but i like to face my allergies head on instead of hide from them so  ) but at least its a healthy phobia because mold can turn into radon, although radon isn't mold but where ever mold can be found radon isn't to far behind and radon can kill you


----------

